# Gelid Icy Vision



## znd002 (Jun 28, 2010)

Any people using this HSF?
Any review or comment available?

I found it is selling in ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/GELID-VGA-Graph...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255b758223

I want to replace my HD5850 HSF, it is too nosiy and hot....

thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 28, 2010)

WOW that is impressive. I am being told I am getting one of the first released samples (just got my tracking info, and I mean just, maybe 5 minutes ago). I'm sure there are one or two of the pre-production coolers out there, but as for reviews, even that will be tough to dig up right now


----------



## Maban (Jun 28, 2010)

I will be getting one as soon as I can afford it. Have been looking forward to this one.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 28, 2010)

i want a kick ass review sneeky


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i want a kick ass review sneeky



So do I, I loathe writing reviews for sub par products. Its sooo much easier to write when the product kicks ass


----------



## darkinners (Jun 29, 2010)

it happens I got this Gelid Icy Vision today and installed on my GTX480, I can give you guys a little review of this monster : )

some photos first.






mind you, that Gelid GC-Extreme thermal compound does not come with Icy Vision package, I bought it separately. The Icy Vision package do bundle a lower end GC-2 thermal compound but for top end graphics card, I recommend you use GC-EX instead of GC-2, GC-EX can tame down another 4-5 degrees when your card doing some massive calculations.





unboxing, the package has everything you will need, 
THE Icy Vision itself, with 2 95mm 2000RPM fan, with S-flow blade design, enhanced air flow pressure.
16pcs ram hs, 
more than enough vrm hs, 
ATI vrm hs,
NVIVO heatsink for GTX2XX series
very nice quality thermal paste for ATI VRM, 
mounting accessories
Gelid GC-2 thermal compound(lite version)
many 3M thermal sticker and cut in suitable size for specific heatsinks
4pin to 3pin/molex fan power converter.





installed those RAM and VRM HS on my ASUS GTX480





Up and running


I gotta say, it's TOTAL SILENT, spending 55 dollars to save your ears from hoover is totally worthwhile, not to mention it has HUGE performance gain, temperature wise.



Let's test




I tested the Icy Vision against the Stock cooler(a.k.a THE hoover) at 23 degree Celsius acoustic ambient.
the card installed in a Lian-Li B25F-WB mid tower case with side door closed.


first, idle test

THE hoover idle @ auto fan speed(44%)  53degree Celsius





THE hoover idle @ 100% fan speed 40 degree Celsius





Icy Vision idle  36degree Celsius






pretty impressive temperature lose on Icy Vision, on air cooled high end graphic card stay under 40 degree Celsius at idle is pretty impressive thing to see and it's silent.



Game test, I only tested one game and it's crysis because it's a very gpu hog game.
DX10 under Win7 ultimate, 1980x1080, with 8xAA, every graphic setting went as high as possible, also with realistic mod. make sure it stays 99% GPU usage all the time and drain as many vRAM as possible.
All data were collected after around 10 mins game play

The Hoover auto fan speed@63% 86 degree Celsius





The Hoover 100% fan speed 78 degree Celsius





Icy Vision 64 degree Celsius






Massive performance right there, wtg Icy Vision, under 64 degree Celsius when gaming on high graphic card and it's silent!



Now, I decided to give the Icy Vision a little torture test.
I used Furmark Hot like hell edition, with hardest setting to stress the GPU core and VRM modules as hard as possible and see will the break the cooler.
data were collected approximately 5-7 mins run time of the furmark.

THE hoover auto fan speed@86% 90 degree Celsius





THE hoover 100% fan speed 86 degree Celsius





Icy Vision 94 degree Celsius





This round Icy Vision lose, from the brilliant results Icy scored previously, I am shocked.
I reported this to the designer of Icy Vision, 
he said most likely the furmark under this setting will drive the VRMs really really hard and those little heatsink probably insufficient for those heat, especially all of them are digital VRM, they generates much more heat than analogue one does. 
btw, this is just a stress test, I think no one would buy a 500 dollars card and run Furmark everyday.


as you see, the Icy Vision preformed quite well for daily routing things, gaming.
It out performance the stock cooler by huge margin for both cooling and noise hit.
The only area it does not out perform was the furmark stress test, I don't know if you care, I certainly don't.


I'd say this is one of the best aftermarket cooler for Fermi and ATI 5 series.
MSRP 55(I think you can get it somewhere around 50 at ebay)
consider the performance, the silent, sturdy build, I say it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## darkinners (Jun 29, 2010)

double post, deleted


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 29, 2010)

double post?


----------



## darkinners (Jun 29, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> double post?



sorry man, deleted the doubled post, probably because I was editing the post and hitted the wrong button


----------



## znd002 (Jun 29, 2010)

darkinners said:


> it happens I got this Gelid Icy Vision today and installed on my GTX480, I can give you guys a little review of this monster : )
> 
> some photos first.
> 
> ...




Have you seen any review on HD5850?
I don't worry the performance of this HSF, because I found some chinese reviews in GTX470and 480 before in a chinese forum.
I want to confirm it can fit to HD5850 and the VRM temp, but I have prepared TR VRM-R4 already...HEHE~
Currently,I just found one official review from futurelooks but they also test on GTX480.
They also stress the card on Heaven 2.1 and Furmark, Stability Test and Xtreme Burning Mode. 





I'm waiting the review on ATI 5850, if it can fit to my ASUS EAH5850/G/2DIS/1GD5, I will order it from ebay.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jun 29, 2010)

What are the GPUs supported? Will this cooler work on a 4890?

EDIT:


> Supports:*
> 
> * ATI™:       HD4850, HD4870, HD4890, HD5830, HD5850 & HD5870
> * Nvidia™: 9800GT, 9800GTX, GTS250, GTX260, 275, 280, 285, GTX465, GTX470 & GTX480



Sorry, didnt take my time to read 

Too bad it wont fit between my 4890s


----------



## darkinners (Jun 29, 2010)

znd002 said:


> Have you seen any review on HD5850?
> I don't worry the performance of this HSF, because I found some chinese reviews in GTX470and 480 before in a chinese forum.
> I want to confirm it can fit to HD5850 and the VRM temp, but I have prepared TR VRM-R4 already...HEHE~
> Currently,I just found one official review from futurelooks but they also test on GTX480.
> ...



http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1470644&extra=page%3D1
here is the 5850 test with Icy Vision + VRM R5 test some one did(I am not sure if you can view it without register)

The Icy Vision designer confirmed Icy Vision is compatible with R3 and R4.
R5 can use but the spacing between Icy Vision is not ideal, you might need some mod to make it fit.

the review stated on his 5850.

idle GPU core 22 degree Celsius

Kombuster running for 9 mins, GPU core 25 degree Celsius, VRM 34 degree Celsius.

Furmark 10 mins GPU core 34 degree Celsius, VRM 46 degree Celsius

The reviewer also stated, he were using TR HR-03, compare with ICY Vision.
at idle the temperature almost the same, at full loading, Icy Vision winning by 4 degree Celsius.


as your 5850, if it's using ATI designed PCB layout, shouldn't be a problem.
if it's not, mostly likely the VRM heatsink come with Icy Vision will not fit but as you are planning to use VRM-R4, that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hmm.. between this, the Zalm VF3000, and the Arctic cooling accelero that's coming out, I wonder which one would be the best. Roundup time??!


----------



## znd002 (Jul 2, 2010)

darkinners said:


> http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1470644&extra=page%3D1
> here is the 5850 test with Icy Vision + VRM R5 test some one did(I am not sure if you can view it without register)
> 
> The Icy Vision designer confirmed Icy Vision is compatible with R3 and R4.
> ...



Thanks for your link!!!
I just ordered one from ebay.
I think I have found your test post in that forum.
so, if you closed displacement map, post FX, AA, the temp in stability test is 64C? right?
I used goggle translation function to read your post.

How about the temperature in gaming? 
Furmark 10 mins GPU core 34 degree Celsius, VRM 46 degree Celsius in HD5850 is too good to be true, but there are so many people posted their test result in there with good result.
GTX470/465/275/260, ATI 5850.....it is good to see more test result from user.
I will try to OC my HD5850 core to 950 like this guy


----------



## darkinners (Jul 7, 2010)

znd002 said:


> Thanks for your link!!!
> I just ordered one from ebay.
> I think I have found your test post in that forum.
> so, if you closed displacement map, post FX, AA, the temp in stability test is 64C? right?
> ...





Nice! you won't regret it, it's a very nice aftermarket cooler for high power graphic cards.
yup, I think you saw my chinese review in that forum. and yeah, if I run the furmark default stability test without any modification, the temp stay stable at 64 degree Celsius

I am using GTX480, when I am gaming(L4D2, GTA4, GTA EFLC, BFBC2) the temp never go over 70 degree Celsius, in most case the temp stay around 58-64 degree Celsius at GPU 99% loading.

those superior test result on 5850 some one did, FYI, he tested with case side door open and with around 23 acoustic temperature, so the temp he reported weren't that impossible : )


----------



## Retro* (Jul 11, 2010)

To those of you who have tested the ICY Vision with a 480, is there any chance that it will fit the 480 using the stock bottom heatplate? 
Here is an example of a heatsink that does fit the 480 (although apparently not the 470) with the stock heatplate, the Prolimatech MK-13:

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/&menu=browser&mode=article&image_id=1270810&article_id=743498&page=12


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 11, 2010)

This is kick ass; love Gelid. Especially for many non-reference pcb owners for whom a quality full cover block isn't really an option.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 13, 2010)

On a side note I'd like to say I love my GELID wing fan. Same as a noctua but without the puke colors. Think they're the only fans I'll buy now.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Anybody installed it on a 5870 yet?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 14, 2010)

holy sexy cooler lol


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2010)

All so here
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=54_196_692&products_id=28379

Supports:*                       
ATI™:       HD4850, HD4870, HD4890, HD5830, HD5850 & HD5870
Nvidia™: 9800GT, 9800GTX, GTS250, GTX260, 275, 280, 285, GTX465, GTX470 & GTX480


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 14, 2010)

looks like my Scythe MUSASHI Twin-Fan VGA Cooler


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> looks like my Scythe MUSASHI Twin-Fan VGA Cooler



Yeah really,  I removed some fins on mine so the VRMS got more cooling and it actually helped some lol.  The large gaps in the cooler really help too.

EDIT: Here's pic
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34245&d=1268789447


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 14, 2010)

cool i might try that aswell


----------



## Naekuh (Jul 14, 2010)

is it just me or has gpu heat sinks finally caught up to cpu heat sinks?


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> is it just me or has gpu heat sinks finally caught up to cpu heat sinks?



Good point! There have been a couple that were ahead of their time, most notably from Artic Cooling. I had this Gigabyte V-Power gpu hsf that was amazing and was released a a couple years ago. It looked great and performed great on a hot 4850. They just didn't advertise it enough or gave up on it for some reason.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 14, 2010)

Dont buy one for a GTX470 just yet. I tried getting mine installed and the cooler doesnt even touch the core, and with the smaller risers suplied it will make a taco of your card. Just a heads up to those looking to buy


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmm... I guess they really designed this with the 480 in mind. Would love to see a review of it on a 5870 or hear any owner's thoughts.


----------



## Akrian (Jul 18, 2010)

Umm IDK, but I have an MSI 470, and after 2.5h I've mounted my Gelid ICY VISION,and did some tests. Everything is connected and tight.Can make a pic to prove if you want me too.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jul 18, 2010)

I didn't mean that it couldn't be used on other coolers, but that they designed this with the 480 in mind mostly because it's much hotter than the ATI cards.


----------



## Maban (Jul 20, 2010)

Just bought one not more than 3 minutes ago.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Maban said:


> Just bought one not more than 3 minutes ago.



Did you get it off peet?


----------



## Maban (Jul 20, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Did you get it off peet?


Had he not said his didn't fit right I would have. (Want a warranty just in case.) Got mine off svc.com for $63.59. Cheapest I could find anywhere.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-cooling/767523-gelid-icy-vision-i-ordered-mine-9.html


----------



## Akrian (Jul 21, 2010)

http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/2766/dscn1070.jpg


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 21, 2010)

What brand of card is that on?


----------



## Akrian (Jul 21, 2010)

MSI reference GTX 470

Here's the THING.
And here's furmark :
http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/7530/capture4x.png 

And here's my max stable OC at default volts : http://img697.imageshack.us/i/capturefl.png/


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 21, 2010)

Akrian said:


> MSI reference GTX 470
> 
> Here's the THING.
> And here's furmark :
> ...



This is mounted with the taller risers as per the instructions? Or did you use the smaller set of 4 risers?


----------



## Akrian (Jul 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> This is mounted with the taller risers as per the instructions? Or did you use the smaller set of 4 risers?




the stand off's are "B", in mounting holes that off 58.42 mm,and then continued with the instructions.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 21, 2010)

yup those fail on EVGA with or without the little black plastic washer. I have to use part C to even get the cooler to contact the IHS


----------



## Akrian (Jul 21, 2010)

http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/5894/dscn1063.jpg

here's a view from the side


----------



## Akrian (Jul 21, 2010)

Strange  I thought EVGA also had the standart PCB design just like all other ref. 470's.


----------



## Maban (Jul 21, 2010)

How are EVGA's different?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 21, 2010)

One would assume such things. Shorter IHS is all I can think, or Akrain packed his with TIM and never looked if it fit dry?


----------



## Akrian (Jul 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> One would assume such things. Shorter IHS is all I can think, or Akrain packed his with TIM and never looked if it fit dry?



 I did, looked like both - the core and the copper plate were tight together. no spasing nothing. And I've screwed the spring/screw things ( sorry IDK how you guys name those on english) on the back of the pcb very-very tight. 
I mean I did run the kombuster, furmark and occt, and the card did show good temps, wouldn't it otherwise fail if it wasn't the right fit?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 21, 2010)

I would again assume it would be higher temps as well


----------



## douglatins (Jul 22, 2010)

I`m waiting for the VF3000 for the 480


----------



## Maban (Jul 22, 2010)

Just received mine today. Will update on if it fits and cooling.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2010)

very interested to see how it goes


----------



## Maban (Jul 22, 2010)

Stock auto reached 94 but settled on 91.
http://www.screencast.com/t/ZDg1MWQyNm

Stock 100% dropped to 86.
http://www.screencast.com/t/NGFhYzBkZT

Gelid Icy Vision reached 78. Would have been 75 if ambient didn't rise as well.
http://www.screencast.com/t/YzE5MGQ3MjE

As instructed there's too much space between the core and heatsink. I had to exclude the four spacers/washers on the heatsink side of the card. It still wasn't the greatest fit but I'm getting pretty good results. It idles at 34-35. Ambient through tests was 24-26. Average fan speed is 2237RPM and will not go up or down. Fan percentage will change but RPM will not and there is no audible difference if it is changing. Played Call of Pripyat for a few minutes and it topped out at 59 on max settings. I should state that I'm using OCZ Freeze and not the included GC-2.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2010)

see when I used the shorter standoffs and set the screws finger tight I had to overvolt to get to 70 degrees. With a 800/1000/1600 clock it was 65 at like 50% fan speed (EVGA OC scanner / open GL4). What was your ambient durring testing?


----------



## Maban (Jul 22, 2010)

My thermometer said 76.6F for stock auto. 77 for stock 100%. And 79 for Gelid. Also I've found that OC Scanner doesn't put as much load on the card as Furmark does. So I wouldn't compare them.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2010)

did you unlock the power draw in the EVGA scanner? Also same abients


----------



## Maban (Jul 22, 2010)

OCS gets up to 76C. Ambient 78.8F.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2010)

thats a 26 dergee ambient, at 25 degrees with an overclock I was ten degrees cooler with my overclock above. Just saying/ tryimg to look out for ya.


----------



## Maban (Jul 23, 2010)

Using the C standoffs?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2010)

Using B it made no contact, using C and careful not to warp the card, I saw -10 on your numbers.


----------



## Maban (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll have to try that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2010)

where does your card idle? I mean i guess +/- 10 is somewhat acceptable between different cards.


----------



## Maban (Jul 23, 2010)

35


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2010)

thats right about where mine was too...could be urs dumps a touch more heat than this one does. 

Its possible Im bitter from my experience


----------



## Maban (Jul 23, 2010)

I should get better temps when I get my new case Monday. I will update on temps then.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 23, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> thats right about where mine was too...could be urs dumps a touch more heat than this one does.
> 
> Its possible Im bitter from my experience



Wait didnt you WC the cards?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Wait didnt you WC the cards?



wait.. he did.. but if you look at "hers" you see there is a 3rd..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2010)

yes sir, here is my 3rd...................................................................V


----------



## Maban (Jul 23, 2010)

Overvolted to 1.087V and clocked at 775/1900 i hit 90 in OCS. Only 63 in Stalker CoP benchmark. Ambient is 79F.


----------



## Maban (Jul 28, 2010)

Changed to C standoffs and applied new TIM. Temp went to 86 in Furmark. Changed back to B standoffs and added a bit more TIM. Temp is back down to 75. Could have just been not enough TIM, I won't know for sure because I don't want to fiddle with it anymore. I give up. 75 is an alright temp. Should be better but eh. I may buy a VF3000F if it ever gets released.


----------



## Maban (Jul 28, 2010)

The gap on mine was about the same size as the one in your review.


----------



## legoman (Aug 3, 2010)

Guys i need some advices. I have the Inno3D GTX275, I know you big boys got them 480's.

But will this cooler fit on my card? I know the manual says it would, but will the NVIVO Fit on the GTX275?

Any of you great gentlemen got any 275's that wanna help me? thanks. I am planning to buy this cooler withn the week.


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2010)

What is the NVIVO?


----------



## legoman (Aug 3, 2010)

the one you see near the Video Ports(DVis) on GTX2XX series.


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2010)

On the 275 all I see are two DVI ports. Are you refering to S-Video? If so, it makes no difference with the cooler, the card keeps the bracket on.


----------



## legoman (Aug 3, 2010)

@erocker

Brotha do you have the 275s?

mine's like this.

http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/GTX_275_cooling.jpg

the NVIVO is near the DVI ports. marked in red. thats square


----------



## legoman (Aug 3, 2010)

my question is, the Sink that comes with the cooler for the NVIVO will it fit on the 275s. and talk about the problem that one brotha here had with his 470. 

I dont want wasting my money if this cooler wont be a tight fit on my gtx


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2010)

legoman said:


> @erocker
> 
> Brotha do you have the 275s?
> 
> ...



Ah, gotcha. I would think a little stick-on heatsink would go on there. With a fan directly above it it should be fine.


----------



## legoman (Aug 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> Ah, gotcha. I would think a little stick-on heatsink would go on there. With a fan directly above it it should be fine.



but will the sink from the Gelid Icy Vision FIT in there?


----------



## Maban (Aug 3, 2010)

You could always cut a little notch in the heatsink. It is only aluminum after all. Wouldn't be hard to do.

I just looked at your pic. Yeah it should fit just fine.


----------



## legoman (Aug 3, 2010)

Guys, what does TIM mean? sorry newbie here


----------



## erixx (Aug 3, 2010)

the thermal interface material or whatever, the goo that goes between chips and headsinks


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 6, 2010)

Akrian said:


> MSI reference GTX 470
> 
> Here's the THING.
> And here's furmark :
> ...



Think I just bought your card on ebay.


----------



## Akrian (Aug 9, 2010)

Then you're going to get it in two days ( at least the receipt tells me that way)


----------

